# Well, no CPAP for me.



## Tina (Dec 6, 2007)

Went to see the guy about getting a CPAP -- the kind with the cushion under the nose. He started fitting me and I told the truth and told him I'll be moving to Montreal in January, and then when he called the main office was told that it's a no-go, because with the kind of medical I have, it would be rented for me, monthly, for 13 months and then I would own it. There was no other way. I didn't want to lie about it. He said I could either buy it outright ($1,600!!!) or take it for one month and try it. I told him that there was just no way I could begin to afford it, and as for trying it, if it really makes a difference for me -- helps my legs and being so tired all the time, if I have to give it back a month later it will be too hard. I'd just rather continue to do without than maybe get wonderful relief only for it to be taken away.

So, there it is.  Thanks to those of you who gave me lots of helpful advice in my other thread, and sorry to have wasted your time. I do appreciate the advice I was given.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Dec 7, 2007)

Gah, punished for being honest. Can you "change your mind" about moving? 

Another option--do they have any used machines for those without insurance or whose insurance won't cover it? My brother and I donated my late mother's bipap machine back to the place where she got it for that reason.


----------



## SocialbFly (Dec 7, 2007)

my friend bought one off of ebay, for a fraction of the price, what about that?


----------



## liz (di-va) (Dec 7, 2007)

does the NHS in Canadia help ya out at all?


----------



## Shosh (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Tina,

Gosh I am so sorry to hear that, you really need the machine. If I had the money the machine would be yours. You are never wasting anybody's time by asking for advice, that is what the health board is for.
Meanwhile I hope that you can get a CPAP in Montreal.

Mate I am gonna buy me a lottery ticket and I hope it comes in so I can share the loot around! It is no fun keeping it all for yourself.

Be happy,

Shosh


----------



## Friday (Dec 7, 2007)

T, make sure you get copies of all your records from the sleep study. If something comes through for you you'll have them to show what settings you need.


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 7, 2007)

Aww that's a real bummer. I am sorry that you aren't getting one.


----------



## Tina (Dec 7, 2007)

Thank you, all. A lovely member of this board has one that she only used for a little while that she is sending me and all I have to do is pay the shipping and then buy a mask. I don't know if she wants her name to be mentioned or not, as she wrote me privately, but I wish I could give her a real hug for this.







Renaissance Woman said:


> Gah, punished for being honest. Can you "change your mind" about moving?


Nah. They'd know, and they would bill me and I still wouldn't be able to afford to pay for it. And just taking it and ignoring the bill wouldn't be right.


> Another option--do they have any used machines for those without insurance or whose insurance won't cover it? My brother and I donated my late mother's bipap machine back to the place where she got it for that reason.


Nope. The guy looked.


liz (di-va) said:


> does the NHS in Canadia help ya out at all?


I won't know what kind of insurance I'll have or how long it will take for me to have insurance when I get there. NHS wouldn't be automatic, and takes a while after I have arrived.

Thank you, my Dims angel!


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 7, 2007)

Wow that is really sweet! Goes to show you how loved and appreciated you are


----------



## Shosh (Dec 7, 2007)

That is great news Tina. People are wonderful and very generous too. I hope that you will get a lot of benefit from the use of the machine. I have heard that it has made a big difference to the quality of life for others that have used it.


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 7, 2007)

It does make an amazing difference Susannah. My father in law used to snore so loud you could probably hear him outside snoring. He has a cpap now and is silent while sleeping.


----------



## Risible (Dec 7, 2007)

Wow, I'm glad that worked out for you, T. I know you were looking forward to the relief it would provide.

Thank goodness for Dim's Angels!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 7, 2007)

Tina, that's just WRONG that your insurance company was being so dickish with covering a life saving piece of medical equipment.  I'm glad, though, that a Dims Angel came through for you and that you're going to be getting one. It'll make a HUGE difference, if Burtimus' experiences are any indication. It can just take some time to get used to, as people have mentioned here.


----------



## Half Full (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm really glad it worked out for you Tina but if it hadn't, as long as you could document that the machine was *medically necessary* with supporting diagnoses and data, you could have fought it. Your insurance company or HMO cannot legally deny you based on financials or your "potential" relocation if it is a standard of practice for your diagnosis. 

They legally need to provide it until you do move!

Thankfully, due to your angel  you won't have to fight that battle!


----------



## SocialbFly (Dec 7, 2007)

thank you to the dims angel that is wonderful, my only other suggestion is to have it checked out to make sure the pressures are all accurate, unless the machine is relatively new, ask the guy for a recommendation of who could check it out, make sure he knows this was provided since they FAILED to do so...if they dont know, write to me, and i will see what i can do to have someone check it out for you...ok???

Hugs to the Dims Angel


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 7, 2007)

Glad you'll be getting the machine, Tina!


----------



## supersoup (Dec 7, 2007)

oh wow, i'm SO glad to read that you got a machine!!

i know all about the magnificent dims angels we have around here, they really are a marvel, aren't they?!


----------



## Tina (Dec 8, 2007)

Yes, they really are, Soup. Magnificent people here. :wubu: Thank you all for your kind words. 


Friday said:


> T, make sure you get copies of all your records from the sleep study. If something comes through for you you'll have them to show what settings you need.


Have 'em, so that's good. 


HottiMegan said:


> Wow that is really sweet! Goes to show you how loved and appreciated you are


Thank you, Megan. It shows even more just how caring and willing most people here are willing to help others. I feel so fortunate.


missaf said:


> Now, T, take that thing on the plane with you in a carry-on or gate-check bag. Don't let them lose it in customs!


You bet'cher britches, missy. That thing will not be leaving my sight. Since I have the number settings, and will be getting a new mask, and since the angel who has it hardly used it, it's basically new. I'm still kind of in shock. And hers is worth even more than the one I was going to get. Blown away.


Half Full said:


> I'm really glad it worked out for you Tina but if it hadn't, as long as you could document that the machine was *medically necessary* with supporting diagnoses and data, you could have fought it.


Well, being on disability, I haven't an insurance co. or HMO, but state and fed-funded healthcare. I could have fought it, but didn't feel I had the time. And the guy did offer to let me have it for the month I will be here, but first of all, I really was afraid it would be a God-send and then I'd be without it and feeling worse off having had it and lost it, and second, if I had it for a month it would be consider used. It would have wasted a lot of tax dollars and I didn't feel right about that, either. Now, the new unit can go to someone else in my situation without having wasted that money.


Santaclear said:


> Glad you'll be getting the machine, Tina!


Thanks, Santa. And thanks for the laugh earlier, too. 

*waves* Hi, Angel!  :wubu:


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Dec 8, 2007)

I am so sorry that your insurance did that to you! 
But I'm so happy that you are getting a CPAP anyway! What an angel you have!
Just wanted to say, along the lines of what SocialbFly said, you have to make sure the pressure on the machine is set to what you need. I read somewhere there was a way you could do it yourself if you knew the setting but it's probably best to let a professional do it.
Good luck with the CPAP, it will make a world of difference!


----------



## GenericGeek (Dec 8, 2007)

Tina said:


> Went to see the guy about getting a CPAP -- the kind with the cushion under the nose. He started fitting me and I told the truth and told him I'll be moving to Montreal in January, and then when he called the main office was told that it's a no-go, because with the kind of medical I have, it would be rented for me, monthly, for 13 months and then I would own it. There was no other way. I didn't want to lie about it. He said I could either buy it outright ($1,600!!!)...



Check out *http://www.cpap.com* for reasonably priced CPAPs, masks, headgear, etc... $1,600 is pretty steep for a CPAP machine ! You're supposed to have a Doctor's Rx to order CPAP machines, but I notice that they give you up to a month to send it in after you've ordered it ...

Do you know what pressure you're supposed to be using? If it's high enough, you'll need to get a heated humidifier as well. But you don't need a prescription for masks, tubing, humidifiers, and other accessories, so if you already have a line on a machine, you should be in good shape.

Your sleep clinic should be willing to set the pressure on your "angel" machine for a nominal fee (or even free), once you get it. It'll take all of 5 minutes or so!

Good luck, and pleasant dreams...


----------



## Tina (Dec 9, 2007)

Thank you very much, GG. I'm going to bookmark this page.  I could have sworn you contacted me somehow, but I can find neither a PM nor an email and now I'm beginning to think I dreamed it, only that can't be right. This swiss cheese brain of mine seems to have developed another hole...


----------



## gameguy (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm glad this worked out for you. I've had my CPAP for about a month now, and it does make a difference. My apnea is pretty mild, but it still makes a big difference for me.


----------



## James (Dec 10, 2007)

Thats heartwarming news  What a wonderful community we have here at dims! 

My fingers are crossed for you with the move and with the machine Tina


----------



## GenericGeek (Dec 10, 2007)

Tina said:


> Thank you very much, GG. I'm going to bookmark this page.  I could have sworn you contacted me somehow, but I can find neither a PM nor an email and now I'm beginning to think I dreamed it, only that can't be right. This swiss cheese brain of mine seems to have developed another hole...



I'm pretty sure I sent you an email, but I suffer from _Middle Aged Memory_, too. So maybe we *both *dreamed it!

In which case, I'll just contact you telepathically on the subject, from now on. *Much *more efficient...


----------



## Tina (Dec 11, 2007)

Heh.  Still can't find it. But thank you for what you said in that -- I mostly remember that -- you are very kind, thank you.  Then again, you are a friend of my Vickums, so you'd have to be.


----------



## Risible (Dec 11, 2007)

T, just wanted to let you know - went to the doctor's last week, brought up the sleep apnea issue again, and this time heard back from the Sleep Clinic. I have my appointment with them on January 4. I'm looking forward to getting a CPAP. Last night I had a dream that I was being smothered. An unfortunately frequent dream for me.  Time for the CPAP, methinks ...


----------



## Zandoz (Dec 11, 2007)

Actually, the whole insurance/CPAP thing is an exercise in advanced ripoffs from beginning to end. I've gotten caught in the "rent to own" trap twice for my machines. The machines are marked up 200-300% above "street price" to the insurance companies, and by the time you pay the rentals, you've paid near the street price out of your pocket.

When I went from a CPAP to a BiPAP, I tried to donate the 2 year old CPAP, and was told that there was no organization to handle that kind of thing, and that it was illegal for the medical equipment companies to resell them...I have no idea if that is/was true. It's been sitting in it's bag, in the garage ever since.

My current machine is over a year of use past it's rated life expectancy...when it dies I'm going to try and resurrect the old CPAP...if it works it will be better than nothing. We can't afford round three of the rent to own ripoff.


----------



## Tina (Dec 12, 2007)

Dee, I'm really glad to hear that you're going to be tested. I hear that the CPAP makes such a world of difference that people, once they have one, will not travel without it.

Z, the guy I spoke to at the CPAP place said they sometimes have used ones they can sell. Maybe it varies by state?


----------



## Shosh (Dec 12, 2007)

Hey,

I wonder how long does it take to get used to sleeping with a mask on the face? That must take a while, I think I would find that difficult. When I had my sleep study done prior to my surgery, they hooked me up to a million electrodes and expected me to sleep. It took forever for me to sleep.
Anyway Tina, I hope the machine will help you a lot.

Shoshie


----------



## saucywench (Dec 12, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Hey,
> 
> I wonder how long does it take to get used to sleeping with a mask on the face? That must take a while, I think I would find that difficult. When I had my sleep study done prior to my surgery, they hooked me up to a million electrodes and expected me to sleep. It took forever for me to sleep.
> Anyway Tina, I hope the machine will help you a lot.
> ...


For me, personally, being one who had suffered from sleep apnea for a long time prior to getting treatment , it didn't take long at all to get used to the mask, as I welcomed any reasonable measure to get some relief.

I related this anecdote in my original sleep apnea thread, but I'll tell it again. In a group of four, two men and two women, I was the first to get hooked up with electrodes. I was escorted to my sleeping room and told to wait for them to return after they had hooked up the other patients. By the time they got back to me, I had already fallen asleep on top of the bedcovers. The method they use here is to have you sleep four hours without the mask, and four hours with the mask. Those four with the mask was such blissful sleep, I felt considerably better at work that day and did not conk out in the middle of the afternoon as had become my custom. The first night at home with my own CPAP and mask, yes, it felt a little awkward as it was something new to get used to, but, once I had it on and gave in to sleep, having the assurance that it was helping me, it was never a problem after that. I am very dependent on my CPAP and panic whenever the machine fails or my electricity goes out, but, fortunately, that seldom happens.


----------



## Risible (Dec 12, 2007)

Saucy, I have this notion that the CPAP will have me in a state of panic because of the continuous positive pressure and the feeling of having air forced into my respiratory system. Are you able to breathe normally with the CPAP before going to sleep? What does it feel like?


----------



## saucywench (Dec 12, 2007)

Keep in mind that my responses will only be from personal experience.


Risible said:


> Saucy, I have this notion that the CPAP will have me in a state of panic because of the continuous positive pressure and the feeling of having air forced into my respiratory system.


I've never had that feeling at all. The only exception is if/when I open my mouth (for example, to talk to someone) while I am wearing the mask. When you do that, you 'break the seal,' as it were.



Risible said:


> Are you able to breathe normally with the CPAP before going to sleep?


Normally? Even better.

Oh. You mean, like regular folks. Yes. As long as I breathe through my nose (I have the nasal mask), like most people.



Risible said:


> What does it feel like?


As I mentioned, I had a pretty bad case of apnea by the time I got my sleep study performed. And I've had my CPAP for 6 years now, so it's hard to remember those initial nights. I am generally (well, now that I have the CPAP) a very sound sleeper, and I usually fall asleep very quickly, within five minutes of turning off the light. So I don't have a history of lying there and monitoring my breathing. When I'm ready for sleep, I am physically and mentally ready, so, like I said, I just give in--surrender to the sleep gods--and, next thing I know, it's morning. 

I think it's possible to overthink the CPAP too much. I'm sure that, for most people, certainly there is an adjustment period. Perhaps my need for it was greater; I knew I needed it, and was desperate for the relief it provided. In that sense, maybe that allowed for an easier transition. I would just recommend relaxing and giving in and trying not to be so conscious of it on your face--kind of like wearing glasses for the first time. For me, now, sleeping with a CPAP/mask has _become_ 'normal.' As I said before, I panic when I am faced with sleeping without it.

I hope I've answered your questions adequately.


----------



## Risible (Dec 12, 2007)

Yes! Thanks, Saucy. I'm gonna read your thread that you've linked to; should be lots of useful info there.


----------



## Zandoz (Dec 12, 2007)

Tina said:


> Z, the guy I spoke to at the CPAP place said they sometimes have used ones they can sell. Maybe it varies by state?



That could well be...or I was just getting a line from someone who didn't want their 300% markup market diminished by having cheap used ones in the market. <shrug>


----------



## Zandoz (Dec 13, 2007)

Susannah said:


> I wonder how long does it take to get used to sleeping with a mask on the face? That must take a while, I think I would find that difficult.



A lot is going to depend on how bad off your are without it. I was to the point I could no longer make the 5-10 minute drive to work without nodding off. I was used to it enough that the day after my first night with the CPAP, I was able to drive 60+ miles home with no problem. Yes, over the next few weeks it took some adjusting to really get comfortable with it, but most of that was misfitting equipment when they got me my own setup, vs using the clinic's 



Risible said:


> Saucy, I have this notion that the CPAP will have me in a state of panic because of the continuous positive pressure and the feeling of having air forced into my respiratory system. Are you able to breathe normally with the CPAP before going to sleep? What does it feel like?



From the folks I've talked to over the years, there are three big problem areas folks have a problem getting used to...the claustrophobic feelings with the mask, misfitting equipment, and a sensation of having their breath "taken away" when the CPAP starts up. The first is the hardest to get over as is the case with most mental issues. The second frequently takes some trial and error to find the mask, headgear, and physical arrangement that works best. The last is the easiest to overcome...hold the mask away from your face and take a deep breath before starting the CPAP, then exhale hard as you bring the mask to your face...that issue usually goes away over time.


----------



## Tina (Dec 13, 2007)

The CPAP arrived today! Thank you, Angel!

I will be taking it in tomorrow to have it calibrated and be fitted for a new mask. I am ever so fortunate and ever so grateful.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Dec 13, 2007)

What an angel you have Tina!
And what a nice early Christmas present!


----------



## Tina (Dec 14, 2007)

Most definitely. :wubu:


----------



## Friday (Dec 18, 2007)

Ris, D had no trouble getting used to his mask at all and after that first night of good sleep he actually looks forward to strapping on his 'hose nose' as we call it. That man used to snort, snork, snore and flail around in his sleep like he was drowning. Now he sleeps like a baby. Hell, *I *sleep better because the train doesn't run through the bedroom anymore, nor do I need to dodge flying knuckles in my sleep.


----------



## Risible (Dec 18, 2007)

Friday said:


> Ris, D had no trouble getting used to his mask at all and after that first night of good sleep he actually looks forward to strapping on his 'hose nose' as we call it. That man used to snort, snork, snore and flail around in his sleep like he was drowning. Now he sleeps like a baby. Hell, *I *sleep better because the train doesn't run through the bedroom anymore, nor do I need to dodge flying knuckles in my sleep.



Thanks, Friday. I'm feeling more sanguine about having to wear the mask after your response and the others. I'm very much looking forward to the effects of wearing the mask already.


----------



## Friday (Dec 23, 2007)

So, how's it going Chica?


----------



## Aliena (Dec 28, 2007)

Tina, I hope the CPAP machine is working for you. I sent you a PM, before I finished this thread, but the offer is still there for you if needed. 

By the way, the biggest thanks, hugs, and blessings to the Dim's angel who helped our beloved Dim's angel! :wubu:


----------



## Sandie S-R (Dec 28, 2007)

Just letting you all know that Tina is in the process of moving to Canada, and will not be around as much for the next couple of weeks. However, I'm sure as soon as she is settled, she will pop in and update you all as to her progress.


----------

